# Grundlegendes Verständnis - Beans, JSP und Servlets



## Traycer (1. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und fange gerade erst mit JSP, Servelts und Beans an. 
Ich habe mir zwar schon einen Überblick verschafft, kann aber viele Infos noch nicht richtig einordnen.
Als kleinen Test plane ich eine kleine Online-Termindatenbank. Dabei sollen sich User im System anmelden können und ihre Termine eingeben und speichern können. Die Termine sollen in einer Datenbank abgelegt werden. Jetzt habe ich das ganze so geplant:
Der User loggt sich ein, ein Servelt stellt die Verbindung zur DB her und legt aus den Terminen Beans an. Vielleicht sollte es noch eine "Terminkalender-Bean" geben, die alle Beans zusammenfasst. Ist das ein sinnvoller Ansatz? Mal angenommen, der User will einen Termin löschen - dann müsste ich dafür sorgen, dass der Termin in der Datenbank gelöscht wird und anschließend die zugehörige Bean selbst (oder umgekehrt). Ist das nicht ein wenig umständlich und besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass es zu Inkonsistenzen kommt?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar - stehe halt noch ganz am Anfang...

Adios


----------



## apparat (2. Feb 2006)

also wenn du mit Entity Beans arbeiten möchtest, welche die Daten "aufnehmen" dann solltest du die DB-Verbindung nicht im Servlet herstellen. Diese Verbindung musst du in deinem EJB-Container hinterlegen. Sowas macht man glaub ich mit XML-Files.

Wenn ich da falsch liege korigiert mich bitte.

Wäre aber interessant das du mal alles dokumentierst, damit andere Anfänger eine Hilfe haben.


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

apparat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre aber interessant das du mal alles dokumentierst, damit andere Anfänger eine Hilfe haben.



Das werd ich sicher machen - im Moment glaube ich aber, dass ich es nie verstehen werde . :roll: 
Hat den sonst niemand einen Tipp? Ist doch keine sooo außergewöhnliche Sache. In allen Büchern, die ich gelesen habe, werden Beans (ich mein die normalen, keine EJB) oft zur Speicherung von Daten eingesetzt (MVC). Das Problem ist nur, dass es dabei meist um statische Daten handelt, die nicht mehr geändert werden sollen. Bei mir soll man ja einfach einige Beans und die zugehörigen Datensätze in der Datenbank löschen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich überhaupt schon in der richtigen Richtung denke. 
Würde man "normale" Beans überhaupt für so eine Sache nutzen?


----------



## Traycer (2. Feb 2006)

^ Das war übrigens ich. Habe vergessen mich einzuloggen...


----------

